# Sprawy forum >  Ipad - nie dziala edycja postu

## Pieraś

Sprawdzilem w safari i google chrome.
Jak klikam na edycje posta to przekierowuje mnie na strone glowna :/

----------


## bluro22

nie działa też i u mnie niestety  :Frown:  chciałem coś poprawić a tutaj zonk :P

----------

